# Canning Applesauce - boilover



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank goodness for this foruom and all of you! 

I canned applesauce for the first time today, and there was a lot of applesauce 'scum' in the water after it was done processing.

One of the jars started oozing applesauce out of it once I removed it from the water. It continued to do so for about one minute after it was out of the water.  Another jar oozed for about 10 seconds.

I did a search on here, and found some information - my applesauce was definitely thick before I canned, and there are a lot of little air spaces now. So thanks JudyLou for the "applesauce thickness test" - I'll use that next time. 

The jars have all sealed, but I was concerned about the continued "oozing" that happened. I did process for about 30 minutes instead of 20 because the water was not boiling, and I went off to do something and forgot to set the timer... :smack


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Personally, I'd put the oozers in the fridge and eat them up.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I would eat those up soon too. I have found that I have to make sure that all of the apples are cooked thoroughly and I mash them up with a potato masher to get rid of any chunks they can without running over as much. Apples have a high percentage of air in the flesh and that can cause problems when canning if they aren't cooked thoroughly. I also find that if it is a bit thinner than I really like it, that helps too.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Applesauce will always expand during the processing so if it is too thick to begin with boil over is usually guaranteed.  Yours was too thick.

Also make sure to leave the proper amount of headspace in the jars.

I too would recommend refrigerating the jars and using them soon because the sauce trapped under the lids results in a weak seal. OR since it has been less than 24 hours you have the option of dumping the jars back into the pot, thinning the sauce down, re-jar with clean jars and new lids and reprocess it per the instructions.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

It helps a lot! Thanks!

Should I reprocess all of the jars, or just the ones that oozed?

3 of the 7 oozed, so if it's just those, we'll eat them over the next few weeks. But if the others are not ok, I'll just reprocess the whole batch after thinning them.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

That is up to you. The odds are that even those that appear to be ok also have sauce under the lids. If it were mine I would thin and reprocess all of it but it is your choice.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks judylou - I'll reprocess all then... I value your opinion!! Thanks so much!

That way we won't have to be eating applesauce at every meal for the next week


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I agree, they are too thick. If you look at commercial applesauce in the store you will notice how thin it is. Not saying yours has to be that thin, but more thin than you have yours. 
Also, one newer guideline to help prevent "siphoning" of the food when using a bwb canner is to remove the lid from the canner when the processing time is up. Then, let the jars sit in there another 10 min. before removing from the canner. That may also help you out. 
When pressure canning, the new guideline is to just remove the weight or counterweight when the time is up. Then let it sit for another 10 min. before you remove the lid, then the jars.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> When pressure canning, the new guideline is to just remove the weight or counterweight when the time is up. Then let it sit for another 10 min. before you remove the lid, then the jars.


With respect Lucy, I think you unintentionally mis-spoke. The guidelines do NOT call for removing the weight "when the time is up". That would be one type of force cooling and would definitely result in siphoning. The weight is only removed AFTER the canner is fully depressurized.

NCHFP: _After the canner is completely depressurized, remove the weight from the vent port or open the petcock. Wait 10 minutes; then unfasten the lid and remove it carefully. _

Then it is often suggested that you wait an additional 5-10 mins after removing the lid before removing the jars.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

judylou said:


> With respect Lucy, I think you unintentionally mis-spoke. The guidelines do NOT call for removing the weight "when the time is up". That would be one type of force cooling and would definitely result in siphoning. The weight is only removed AFTER the canner is fully depressurized.
> 
> NCHFP: _After the canner is completely depressurized, remove the weight from the vent port or open the petcock. Wait 10 minutes; then unfasten the lid and remove it carefully. _
> 
> Then it is often suggested that you wait an additional 5 mins after removing the lid before removing the jars.


Yes! I accidentally removed the weight too soon with my last canner full of salsa...the liquid came out of the jars and the whole batch had to go in the fridge.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Judylou, you are right, I was tired when I posted. I should have reread it. I knew what I meant. Thank you for catching that ! 
Yes, it is AFTER the pressure has dropped to zero. To me that was when the time was up, but guess it was not clear at all.
Been playing too much with my new stove I got. I got a professional dual fuel DCS/Fisher Paykal stove. It is really wonderful on the cooktop part. The oven, I am not as thrilled about it as I was with my Dacor dual fuel stove. The oven on it was a dream. I am missing my oven ! Oh well. I could not find one that had all the things I wanted in one stove. This is my serious canning stove, for sure ! It has 5 burners. All stainless steel. It is really a commercial stove, so no timer, no clock. Just for serious cooking and canning. I will buy a stainless magnetic clock/timer. No big deal. 
I think this is superior in cooking than the Wolf one I use at one store for teaching classes on. Better to me to cook on this one than the Blue Star at one church we use, too. 
I checked Viking, but have not cooked on the Viking ones. I wanted the roller racks in this oven. Plus, the simmer feature on the DCS burners. 
I have to love this one since it should last until I die !


----------

